# Manning the Barbeque?



## cabooseof9 (May 7, 2008)

Hello,
I have a potential client who is looking for someone to "man her barbeque" during her son's graduation. She would provide all the meats, she just wants someone to do the grilling so she can socialize. Can someone tell me the going rate for this?
She's thinking of having everything catered but if not, she definetly wants the grill help. I of course mentioned that we could do it all for her so she could spend more time socializing :talk:. 
Oh yeah.....details. Party is for approx. 100 guests, starting at 2 pm with food available for about 4 hrs. Menu items she wants....Brats, Hams, Hots, b/s chicken breasts, Potato & Pasta Salad, Cole Slaw, Mostaccioli w/ meat sauce, fruit, veggie and relish trays, and desserts.
Thanks in advance for your advice!


----------



## ginamiriam (Feb 25, 2005)

What is your time worth? You could charge a flat fee or a per hour rate for just manning the grill. I would charge at least 50.00 -75.00 per hour. Gina


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

If you have a catering business with all the licenses, insurence etc it'd be way uncool to accept liability over meat that you have no idea how it was handled. I'd of course cater the whole thing.

Mostaccioli with meatsauce....um are you in South St. Louis?

That's a whole lotta food, for 4 hours to keep at the right temps. 
100 guest picnic, your looking at 4+ staff, not one guy manning a grill.

Who deals with ice, equipment, beverages, litter, amounts to buy, keeping those mayo based salads safe, refilling, standing over a hot grill in the middle of the day...really not alot of fun.....fans become a valuable commodity.


----------

